# How much did your Vizsla cost?



## giandaliajr

I tried searching for this but didnt find much. Let me know if its a taboo topic that I shouldnt have asked about. I became curious after reading a post about a guy who bought his V at a pet store. Im guessing there was probably no/little markup from the mill to the pet store (maybe one and the same) so i wouldnt be surprised if its close in price to breeders.

Initial investment wise, little Berkeley was $1700 from a breeder in upstate NY. I'm sure everyone that has had a V for a while looks back at their purchase price and laughs, I think Berk's expense has already doubled after all the goodies we bought him. When I was a little kid my parents had a V, they said they paid $500 but that was back in 1984. 

I cant remember if I read it here on the forum or elsewhere but I saw someone say that the V breeder community tries to keep prices reasonable to deter puppy mills from breeding/ making a huge profit.


----------



## RubyRoo

$1500 - this was the cost 2 yrs ago here in Florida. Not sure if it has gone up. I think there was a thread on the forum a while ago with this same question.


----------



## Nelly

Hi Ruby Roo! 

I think this is an interesting topic too. Our girl Nelly was £800 - not sure what that is in dollars, maybe about $1500? We got her from a very reputable breeder just outside the town we live in. To ensure pups went to the best home possible, our breeder took no reserves or deposits to avoid people having changed their mind but taking the pup anyway as they had already put money down.

I know our breeder was asked by some potential owners if she would drop the price but i don't see why anyone should pay less than the going price for such a healthy, intelligent, loyal and beautiful breed. 

I think in the UK prices vary between £750 and £850.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nelly

Sorry giandaliajr meant to greet you too! Hello!


----------



## mswhipple

Hello ! There is a pretty long thread on this very subject that was started last summer (June, 2012). You might like to have a read through:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4717.msg34364.html#msg34364


----------



## giandaliajr

Thanks for the link! Apparently I dont know how to use the search bar very well . . . .

Looks like Berk was around the going rate.


----------



## hosta

$150 at the local dog shelter -- their standard fee.


----------



## dmak

I rescued my guy from the shelter for $12. It was the end of the month and they were overcrowded, so I got the deal of a lifetime. @6 monthes he came to me microchipped, nuetered and current on shots. Best $12 I've ever spent


----------



## Emily1970

Our Riley cost $1100 from a "reputable" breeder. He is 2 now and have spent well over $12,000 for his care in the last year, but wouldn't trade him for the world. Chuck, we rescued and he was free. We've had problems off and on with ear infections and a round of demodex, but part of that stems from having absolutely no medical care his first year of life. He is healthy as a horse and didn't cost anything except a lot of love.


----------



## UpstateV

giandaliajr ------- I'm new to this forum. My boyfriend and I are looking at breeders in upstate NY as we live in Binghamton NY. What is the breeder you got your little Berkeley from? we are set to look at pups outside of Rochester this saturday. That breeder is AKC and charges $1550 for theirs.
They have a 2 yr health guarantee on hips eyes etc for their pups as well.


----------



## giandaliajr

We got ours from Ivy Acres Vizslas but she won't be having pups anytime soon. This was Ivy's last litter and the breeder kept one of the girls that I think she plans to breed. So probably at least a couple years before another round comes up, I'm not really sure how long they wait but I would guess at least 18 months.


----------



## redbirddog

$0.75 to $1.25 per day.


----------



## datacan

Does that include training and treats?


----------



## R E McCraith

With limited registration some very good breeders cut their price in half


----------



## zigzag

Location location location. 

Some very nice dogs coming out of the Midwest.


----------



## Kdwyer915

UpstateV, we got milo from Mayne Haven Kennels in Burlington Flatts, NY. I believe she still has pups left from the last litter, we payed $750.00.


----------



## lilyloo

We paid 800 for Ruby, but I know their next litter will be going for at least 1,000.


----------



## mlwindc

We got ours from a hobby breeder - $600. He's only five months, but I already know we're going to add a second someday. Looks like our second will cost more (or we'll try to find a rescue)!

FWIW, we have spent over $2000 on training already. So I know the initial cost is nothing over their lifetime!


----------



## Rudy

Easy one for me ;D

Priceless


----------



## candi30

We paid $1600 for our girl in January.
Seemed like a reasonable price to me since she has some really good lineage.
I am scared to do the math on what we have spent since. Needless to say she is spoiled. Worth every penny though.
Rudy, you have it right.......priceless!


----------



## harrigab

£100 to the RSPCA,


----------



## texasred

As long as I have money in the bank, I must not be spending to much on them.


----------



## candi30

Haha exactly TexasRed!
I make regular deposits to the Bank of V


----------



## Valgal

We paid 950.00 for Jem back in January. She came from Chenoweth Kennels.


----------



## redbirddog

Question? How many that wonder about price know if both parents were OFA certified? 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/09/orthopedic-foundation-for-animals.html

Did anyone knowledgeable check over the pedigrees for genetic health issues on both sides? 

Just wondering out loud. If you got a $12 Vizsla or a $2,000 Vizsla, if those are not checked and verified all I can say is "GOOD LUCK".

RBD


----------



## Valgal

Good thought...When we first started looking at Vizsla breeders, I called one and the guy told me that testing the hips was a waste of time and money...I scratched him off my list of potentials...The hips were very important to me.


----------



## chrispycrunch

redbirddog said:


> Question? How many that wonder about price know if both parents were OFA certified?


This was definitely a consideration when I was looking into breeders and litters. The cost of my pup this spring is $1350.....but I have been able to look into the pedigrees on both sides and check their OFA scores back several levels. It's definitely should be a HUGE concern for prospective owners of such an active breed.


----------



## zigzag

So what would be a reasonable coefficent of in breeding to look for? This is tough for me to quantify considering it is an ever changing number based on the number of breedings. I am not against the idea of line breeding. I just wonder when the numbers are to close and what would be an indicator of that?


----------



## lildancngurl

Ginny was $1400.

We have access to her pedigree on both sides and both OFA and CERF certified.
Both are AKC Grand Champions as well. 

We got her from South Carolina.


----------



## tech_dog

$1,500 here in San Diego, with multiple generations of hip certificates and very impressive pedigrees on both sides. I wish my kids had come from such high quality lineage.

I think the breeder could charge more, but doesn't. I'm not very cost conscious at this phase, as the initial purchase price seems such a tiny thing next to the 15 year commitment.


----------



## zigzag

Valgal said:


> We paid 950.00 for Jem back in January. She came from Chenoweth Kennels.


What was the pairing for your dog? I have been following some of the litters from that kennel?


----------



## johnnyhair

I paid $1,800 for mine from northern Los Angeles in 2012.


----------



## Cara_o

We also bought our pup from Chenoweth Farms in Illinois! He is 18 months old we paid $1,000


----------



## v-john

500 each for the two of my boys, and 300 for my little girl. 

All have very good field lines, hips tested... Etc.


----------



## redbirddog

I really dislike this thread. What are we purchasing? Carpet? Look over 15 years of companionship and all the things your dog will give you and the vet bills, treats, training, boarding. Purchase price is nothing. If you can't afford it, get a rescue. 

Sorry, one of those moods. Free is never free.

RBD


----------



## mswhipple

Boy, I hear ya, RBD!!

First of all, there's no such thing as a "free" dog. And even if your dog was "free", you can expect to spend a LOT of money to care for your dog over the course of his/her lifetime. Thousands. Dogs are luxuries. What you get in return, though, is truly priceless... ;D ;D ;D

Hey, funny you should mention carpet! Just this morning I got a price quote on some new carpet for my house! LOL!


----------



## mswhipple

Just one more thought... Your dog is priceless and irreplaceable.

_A family dog is not replaceable like a worn-out coat or a set of tires. Each new pup becomes his own dog, and none is repeated. I am many dogs old, measuring out my life in friends that have succeeded, but not replaced one another."
-- Irving Townsend_


----------



## giandaliajr

redbirddog said:


> I really dislike this thread. What are we purchasing? Carpet? Look over 15 years of companionship and all the things your dog will give you and the vet bills, treats, training, boarding. Purchase price is nothing. If you can't afford it, get a rescue.
> 
> Sorry, one of those moods. Free is never free.
> 
> RBD


I didn't start this thread intending to call into question the affordability of a V, or if it's worth it. I was curious of the purchase price people paid around the country. Simple as that. No need to read into it.


----------



## redbirddog

giandajiajr, Sorry. More of a reaction post.

A few times lately, during walks with the dogs, people have asked me what I paid for my dogs or what a pup would cost. When I tell them, some of the reactions range from a polite nod to "I'd never pay that much for a dog!" The thread doesn't bother me as much as the importance some people put on the inconsequential initial cost of owning a well-bred and healthy Hungarian Pointer from a hobby breeder.
*Price is what the puppy mills focus on. The "bargain for the uninformed."*

$900 in a Mid-Western farming town is not going to be the same as $900 in the San Francisco Bay Area. Finding a breeder that you TRUST and who really is doing it for the love of the breed is the important part. I didn't pay $2,500 for either of my dogs, but I would have gladly done so, knowing what I know now. To me, I got a "bargain." 

What I paid is between the breeder and myself. 

Happy trails and excuse my opinions at times. I'm known to have a few.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar

RBD, you are so right. I just posted in the Rescue thread. Little Zsa Zsa cost me one tenth what Astro or Ozkar did and yet she is as much a mate as they are and works as hard, if not harder than either of the boys. I love my little miracle girl. I think she was destined to be with me. We have a connection which is very close. I have a connection with the boys too, but, with Zsa Zsa I think it runs deeper. It might be just an age thing as she is the eldest. But her and I are even more closely connected in the bush as Astro and I are. It's just different with her and I can't put it into words. She is also my pillow buddy most nights. With her head rested on my arm or shoulder. I often wake to find her looking into my eyes. I wonder what she must be thinking? Whatever she is thinking, it runs warm rivers of love through my veins every time I catch her.


----------



## NowakVizsla

Igor is the first pup my husband and I have ever had. And I will say when we were looking for a Vizsla price was a concern because in all reality we didn't know what we were in for. We've had Igor for almost 6 months and if I had to pay $2,000 to do it all over again I would. Luckily we got him for a steal and he was only $750 in Colorado. When people say having a Vizsla is a lifestyle change they are not joking but in my opinion it changes your life for the better and you can't put a monetary value on that!


----------



## zigzag

It's funny how many pepole do like to ask this question about Vizsla's. The answer is they are not cheep dogs. And I wouldn't want it any other way. Price was important to me, but I used some common sense and found a breeder that was trustworthy with proven dogs that I felt comfortable paying for. Both in my wallet and in good conscience I was getting a well breed dog. Will I pay more for my second V? Most likely I will. simply because I will be looking for something very specific in my next dog.


----------



## dmak

Cost should be the last concern whenever you get a dog. Finding the right breed and the right breeder should be the primary concern. Most purebred pups start at around $1000 anyways, whether its a teacup Chihuahua or a great dane. I'd be willing to pay 10 times the cost. My pup is my best friend and companion in this messed up game of life. He is the best therapist I've ever retained. He knows how to make me happy when I'm sad. He comforts me in times of pain and anguish. He's always down to go camping, hiking, climbing, hunting. He never flakes out. His undying love is always abundantly available. And I love how wiggly and excited he gets whenever I come home after leaving him; I get just as anxious and excited to see him. He's one of the few greatest gifts I could have in my life


----------



## redbirddog

dmak,
Wow. Perfectly said!


----------



## Rudy

Mine pushed much more then this 

Who really cares?

they all gave more then they got 

This is real life and blood and a heart beating for you

cold raw crisp mornings your breaths are one working together

few really get this until your field side gaining trust care and respect 

This is Not Nordstroms 

who has the Biggest purse :

I carry packs and guns as tools 

Killed over 20,000 birds easy

I was the meat stacker
for others

and was blessed to have 3 sections of prime lands to play age 5 on

I know find even so much more joys watching them work and go 

some days don't even fire the Benneli

I just watch the earned reflexions and smile ;D


----------



## Rudy

RBD is mate 2 in your pick in need of cares or services 

I do custom care baby sitting none union rates ;D

I travel LOL

thats a Fine Vizsla to me omg 8)


----------



## TexasBirdDog

I know I'm a bit late to this thread, but I know new people come on all the time and sort through the info. So, I thought I would through my hat in the ring.

First off, the price should NOT matter when buying a pup. The only things opposite is one priced really low. You have to wonder why. Other than that, it should NOT matter at all.

Here in Texas, I was quoted $1100 from a breeder called Dallas Vizslas. I did not get a good vibe from them. Was never able to get them on the phone and the one response I did get was via email a week and a half later. In that email, she stated she only responds on Mondays because she has a full-time job. That was a red flag for me. The fact that she wasn't very communicative and I was concerned how she properly cared for the puppies while they are so young and tiny. I did ask her in a return email and never received a response. 

Another breeder called Rosehill Vizslas in South Texas near Austin quoted me $1500. She was responsive and was able to answer all of my questions. I almost sent my deposit to her but didn't want to wait for 6 plus months on my pup. So, I hesitated with the deposit. This turned out well for me.

In the end, I paid a bit more than that when I was told of a breeder out of Arizona who's been involved with Vizslas for over 50 years! Mehagian Vizslas led by, the one and only, Marge Mehagian. She was a delight to speak to on the phone. Answered my questions enthusiastically and you could practically feel her beaming while telling me stories of her Vs, both past, and present. She is very thorough with her breeding, only breeds when she has enough buyers with deposits paid, and only breeds according to what the majority of the buyers want. In my case, I wanted a hunting companion and she just so happened to have a litter due at the time of my call to her. I immediately sent my deposit and was lucky enough to get my boy without having to wait. You can check out her personal pedigree as well as her dogs at www.mehagianvizslas.com


----------

